# Sig w/ decompression of volvulus, any method



## scorrado (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a question about procedure code 45337. It is a sig w/decompression of volvulus, any method.  What would be a method that the doctor would use to perfom this procedure?  Would rectal tubing be a way to perform this.  Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question but I have never had to code this procedure before.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## aguelfi (Aug 26, 2008)

My doctor uses a tube when he does a decompression.


----------



## scorrado (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for the information!  I appreciate it.


----------

